# Former UFC champ Tito Ortiz arrested in LA on suspicion of DUI



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From BloodyElbow:












> UFC Hall of Famer Tito Ortiz, was arrested last night following a *one-car pileup* on a Los Angeles freeway in the early morning hours. KTLA has the story:
> 
> The popular athlete, whose birth name is Jacob Christopher Ortiz, was taken into custody around 4:00 a.m. after a single-car collision near of on the 405 Freeway near Sepulveda and Santa Monica boulevards, the CHP said.
> 
> ...


Can you technically have a "one-car pileup"?

Oh how the mighty (back in 2006) have fallen.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

DUI is the most irrelevant thing in the USA, friends of mine have accrued loads of them and literally no ****s were given.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Given the consequences to the general public also using the roads, I'm surprised more ****s aren't given.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome to 'Merica.

Seriously, my friend who lives in Florida has a ton of DUIs and always drives hammered as do all his friends (he's a senior exec at Disney Cruise Lines so not a moron), the cops literally do not give a damn even if you crash as long as you don't hurt anyone else.


----------

